
James Gosling, Inventor of Java, Joins AWS - surement
https://www.facebook.com/james.gosling.96/posts/10155133288856328
======
tdurden
dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14396055](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14396055)

